
Epiphany-V: A 1024 processor 64-bit RISC System-On-Chip - Katydid
http://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01832
======
imaginenore
7 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645661)

